
Using Node.js and Raspberry Pi Zero to track download speeds and latency - ecaron
https://github.com/ecaron/node-bandwidth-tester
======
amingilani
I live in Pakistan and the internet here is bad, and I was going to build the
exact same thing next month!

I was planning on using Ruby, though and I actually had a Pi 2, but this is
amazing! Thank you! I might just use this as a reference for my app :D

~~~
ecaron
Thank you very much! This will actually run very well on the Pi 2. Before you
attempt the rewrite into Ruby, would you give this a try and give me feedback?

~~~
amingilani
I certainly will!

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Guidelines
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

